# 2007 2500 lift?



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I know that this topic has been beaten to death, I searched and didnt find what I was lookin for. I want to put a lift on my truck without lowering my mount. I have a 2500 crew cab with 8 foot western ultramount. Whats the highest lift I can do without any modifications to the plow mount? I know a 6'' kit if too high.. but what about a 3" lift or 4''? I understand leveling kits are out there, but maybe a step up from there. I would like to run 35'' tires. thanks for all feedback. 

Jim


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

you can do a 2" leveling kit and run 35's all day. The max lift I would go is 4 inches with out alteration of your lower mount.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

USMCMP5811;1099159 said:


> you can do a 2" leveling kit and run 35's all day. The max lift I would go is 4 inches with out alteration of your lower mount.


Can you put a 2" leveling kit on if you already have timbrens installed? Any issues?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I know with my 33 and 3" suspension lift the plow sits at an angle.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

my plan is to run a small lift kit or leveling kit with 35'' tires and aftermarket rims.. and plow with stock rims and tires. I think that would help with dropping couple inches of height when it comes time to plow...


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would just stick with a leveling kit.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going with a 2.5" leveling kit then a 3" body lift. The Dodges do a great job of covering the gaps.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

ive got 3in with stockers in the winter and it rides level on the highest setting on the plow side. this spring I plan on putting 35s on, and will probably keep stockers for winter, because I'm sure it will sit angled. I had 35s on no problem with my lift, but they balded out  ready for the snow to start fallin so I can afford those tires come spring.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

when I say level, I mean the plow sits how it should


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a 4 in lift can I use it to plow?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you running a straight blade or V??? The V's are very picky with respect to the height of the mounting kits. Where the straight plows are less. The greatest issue you will come accross is the blade will pick up the sides of the plow when at full turns. It may be as EZ to back off the main king pin and leave lots of slop in the blade. This way the geometry of the blade will be much more forgiving and also will be great for plowing sidewals when you have 2 tires on the road and two on the sidewalk.

You can also weld on ears to the blades a frame increasing the height of the pins where it ties into the truck side of the plow.This will drop the A from down and decrease the push angle.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

with a question that vague, the answer is yes. there are way too many variables. what size tires? what size plow? what brand plow? is it a v? is it raked, or pretty level? all of these play into ride height of the front bumper/frame, and will make a difference on whether or not you will "be able to plow" with 4in lift


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Go to the plow manufactures website and look at the installation guides or specs. See what they recommend for the height of the mount and work from that. I would not go any higher then an inch above what they say. 

It will affect the plowing and wont trip properly. I believe I read on these forms from one member he removed the lift kit because he was eating cutting edges, broke a spring and damaged one of the V sections after a rough hit at the wrong angle.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone running timbrens and a leveling kit?

If so what is your set up? tire size?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone?????????? please help me


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Forget about a lift. That's gay. I run 315's in the "off season" with no issue. I imagine you are not planning to put any sort of company lettering or DOT numbers or anything else on this truck, are you?


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

Timbrens are pointless after a lift unless you get custom timbrens, because you will be lifting the truck off them. I like my supercoils, but lifted the truck almost 3 inches, so I had to lift the rear too. With the 3in and stockers the plow fit, but that's on the highest setting I don't think it will work with my 35s


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to run 35's. 315's will rub with no lift? The Timbrens make for a rough ride although they say "maintains factory ride quality".....I could take timbrens out and put in a 2'' leveling kit to help me with my weight ( 8' western) and fit 35's in summer time. 
I won't put any lettering on it. And in winter time I'll put my stock tires back on to plow with.....

Any opinions?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I should clarify that I am running 315's on H2 rims. They do not rub. I am not sure if they would on stock rims or not.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just told that timbrens help support weight on the front end.. and Leveling kit raises your suspension and won't help as much with the weight. Now that I'm all Confused..lol My trucks plow frame (western) sometimes scrapes on an apron or two... in my opinion it's low..... and i have timbrens already in.... So if I take out the timbrens and install a 2'' leveling kit.... this will solve things?... 
1) helping the sag with the plow on...
2) givin me extra clearance with the frame ( mount)...
3) gimme the extra inches to run 35's in the summer months....

make sense? 

Thanks for all your help everyone...


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably be a little better. You will have as much sag as you used to without timbrens, but u wll be 2" higher. Replacing springs will give you both support AND ground clearance. Another option would be get spacers and new longer timbrens. It sounds like you're trying to do the same thing I have, which is 35s with aftermarket wheels in the summer and stock tires in the winter, and my 3" supercoils do just that, but I don't think the tires would fit with any less lift.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Could I install a leveling kit and leave the timbrens in there just in case a hit a big bump..lol i know it would be useless... but would it cause any damage if i left them installed?...


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

ordered timbren spacers.. and 2'' leveling kit so I can run both timbrens and the leveling kit... then ordered 35'' mud terrains. I'll post pics when it gets installed.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

sweet definately. which tire did you order?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Mickey thompson baja mtz......35x12.5 x17 on stock 17'' dodge rims


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

A leveling kit wont help at all with holding weight, timbrens do. i have a 2.5 leveling kit with custom timbrens. I have a wideout and it holds it no problem. ultramount on highest setting and no scraping at all. I take the timbrens out after the winter and reinstall before winter. Supercoils are a 1 stop problem solver but from what i understand the ride is little bit rougher than stock. When i lift my plow the truck drops 1/2 inch. I bought a set of timbrens and customized them to work with my leveling kit for $40 and a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Also i run 33s (285/70/17s), the plow sits perfectly level. With 35s the plow would sit at a little bit of an angle, with a straight blade that wouldnt be a huge problem. The blade tends to trip more and with the blade angled the full edge may not contact the ground. 35s dont rub at all from my understanding, i wish i would have got 35s. Next time i will.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for the info.... looking to upgrade to wideout for next winter. I have a 8' western now... but I'll be plowing with stock tires with the leveling kit and timbrens....so I should be fine on angles n such.... whatcha think??
35's just for summer( cause i can lol)...


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Jones....did you have to lower your ultramount? or do anything with the actual mount itself?


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

To be honest, supercoils didn't hurt my ride. It might be because I was expecting it to get worse, but it almost seemed like it got better


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't do anything to the mount itself. I used body washers the same size as the timben diameter and a longer bolt to make the timbrens work as normal with the leveling kit. Measure the space you have between the top of the axle and the bottom of the factory bump stop before you put the leveling kit on. And then measure the same after. The difference between the two is how much you need to add to the timbren to make it work as normal. I'm sure you could use other materials to make the spacer but I decided to go with body washers. I think I had to add 3 inches to mine but I'm not positive. Ill have to measure.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

what size tires you plowing with?.. stock? 33''s?


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

33s 285/70/17


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

So techincally..... I should be good if I take off the 35's and put stock tires or 285's on for plowing... ..


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, should be fine. Im gonna get a set of 35s as well for the summer.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hillbillydeluxe;1268340 said:


> So techincally..... I should be good if I take off the 35's and put stock tires or 285's on for plowing... ..


I plow with stock suspension and 285's every year.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally installed.... What you think? Timbrens and 2'' leveling kit, 35'' mickey thompson MTZ


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

That is really sharp........nice job.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks!........


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks real nice! Thumbs Up


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! ...


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

hillbillydeluxe;1377083 said:


> Thanks! ...


Just bought the dodge today that I have in my sig. I love it, they make a great vehicle! Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

Take out the timbrens, install 2"-3" leveling kit with new shocks and roll on. Your stock springs should be fine, unless they are worn out.


----------

